# SUCESS - Mon Hackintosh * Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 5



## spooner (17 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà en suivant les exploits et les aventures de certains ici, je profite à mon tour pour partager mon expérience avec mon Hackintosh

Tout d'abord comme beaucoup ici la réflexion du hack est surtout venue par le manque d'évolution des iMac. J'ai un iMac 27" 2010, qui est toujours (ou presque) dans le même design que ceux actuels.
Et ne parlons pas de l'évolutivité du Hackintosh.

Pour mon choix de matos, le voici :

- Carte mère Gigabyte Z170 Gaming 5
- Cpu Intel i7 6700K
- 32 Go de RAM
- Carte graphique GTX 1080, mais pour le moment j'utilise la HD530 du CPU
- SSD 1To Samsung 850 Pro
- SSD 512 Go Samsung 950 nvme branché sur le port M2 de la carte mère. Au passage c'es fou comme c'est minuscule.
- Boîtier BeQuiet base 600
- CoolerMaster nepton 120 xl (de la recur, je l'ai depuis longtemps mais je ne l'avais jamais utilisé)
- Alim beQuiet 700W straight power CM
- Ecran LG 34" UC98
- Une carte son USB Asus Sonar U5, au cas où je n'arriverai pas à installer le son de la carte mère.

Le montage a été assez facile, c'est un pc et j'en ai déjà monté une paire, par contre j'ai perdu énormément de temps pour le watercooling, et en plus pas assez de place avec le boîtier, j'ai du y passer 30 min pour m'en sortir.

Le boîtier est très très silencieux, vraiment je suis satisfait des différents conseils que j'ai pu lire à son propos.

Pour l'installation détaillée je complèterai par la suite ce post. En effet j'ai pas mal bidouillé mon config.plist sans le soigner donc la c un peu fouillis, je vais donc re partir à 0 en évitant les installations inutiles.

Pour résumer rapidement, j'ai utilisé CLOVER pour créer la clé d'installation, en utilisant plus ou moins les mêmes réglage que nicolas. Tout se déroule vraiment facilement.

Par contre je n'ai pas utilisé multibeast qui à chaque fois fous la merde avec ma carte graphique HD530, du coup j'ai à nouveau tout réinstallé et installé manuellement les 2 carte RJ45, la carte son, et j'ai suivi le très complet post pour les portsUSB qui m'ont donné du fil à retordre.

Au niveau des petits problèmes j'ai eu des soucis avec la ram qui était bien détectée puis mal détectée 16go au lieu de 32 Go, maintenant j'ai bien les 32Go mais détectée comme 2133mhz au lieu de 2400Mhz, je m'y pencherai plus tard.

J'aimerai bien réussir a faire marcher l'audio par le HDMI, mais je n'y arrive pas.

L'appstore ne marche pas tout le temps, je n'ai pas essayé iMessage ni continuité/handoff etc...j'en ai pas besoin.

Par la suite je ferai un dual boot avec win 10 d'où les 2 SSD

Pour le plaisir j'ai fait un test de vitesse de mon SSD samsung 950.......bluffant.





8 seconde pour démarrer le mac. Bref que du bonheur pour le moment, je m'attendais à bien plus souffrir pour l'installation.

Voilà, un grand merci à tous.


----------



## Barijaona (17 Septembre 2016)

Bravo et merci pour le feed-back. Ceci confirme que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des soucis avec la RAM sur cette carte mère…


----------



## spooner (18 Septembre 2016)

Barijaona a dit:


> Bravo et merci pour le feed-back. Ceci confirme que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir des soucis avec la RAM sur cette carte mère…



Je ne pense pas que cela vienne de la carte mère puisqu'avant que je fasse mes tests de KEXT et autre, après l'installation juste de mac 0S, j'avais bien la RAM détecté 32Go et à la bonne fréquence de 2400Mhz


----------



## nicolasf (18 Septembre 2016)

Bravo pour cette machine ! 

Je sais que j'ai la bonne quantité de RAM, mais pas nécessairement la bonne vitesse. Mais honnêtement, j'ai du mal à croire que ça fasse la différence.


----------



## spooner (19 Septembre 2016)

nicolasf a dit:


> Bravo pour cette machine !
> 
> Je sais que j'ai la bonne quantité de RAM, mais pas nécessairement la bonne vitesse. Mais honnêtement, j'ai du mal à croire que ça fasse la différence.



Effectivement je ne pense pas que cela change beaucoup niveau perfs....


----------



## gradou (19 Septembre 2016)

Pour l'audio par le HDMI, as tu essayé de mettre dans clover-->kexts : la dernière version de VoodooHDA.kext...?
 Certains pensent que ça ne vaut pas une installation dans les règles du lard, mais personnellement j'ai testé les deux solutions et je ne vois pas de différence... mais bon (si, une différence, avec voodoo on a l'HDMI !!)


----------



## spooner (19 Septembre 2016)

Merci de l'info, je viens d'essayer ça marche pas chez moi....il faut que je desinstalle quelque chose avant ?


----------



## spooner (19 Septembre 2016)

j'ai essayé iMessage ça marche pas non plus...bon c'est pas trop grave mais quand même ça aurait été sympas que ça marche pour le principe


----------



## polyzargone (19 Septembre 2016)

Personnellement, je préfère cette solution (à mettre dans EFI/CLOVER/kexts/Other) que d'utiliser VoodooHDA.kext dont le but est de *remplacer* la méthode qui consiste à patcher l'AppleHDA.kext et pas simplement d'ajouter le support de l'HDMI.

*NB :* En principe, le support de l'HDMI doit être natif si la carte est bien reconnue et/ou que les options ad hoc de Clover sont utilisées ou que la DSDT/SSDT est correctement patchée ou comporte les devices adéquats (HDAU attaché au device de la carte graphique et HDEF).

*NB 2* : Les configs Skylake qui n'utilisent que l'Intel HD 5xx posent problème avec l'HDMI audio.


----------



## polyzargone (19 Septembre 2016)

spooner a dit:


> j'ai essayé iMessage ça marche pas non plus..



Et en suivant ce tuto ?


----------



## gradou (19 Septembre 2016)

Oui, pour ma part je fonctionne quasiment depuis le début avec la méthode du patch de l'AppleHDA.kext et j'avais mis, en même temps, HDMIAudio dans S/L/E (avec réparation des permissions et mise à jour du cache système), mais je n'ai toujours eu que du DisplayPort (et les autres ports de la carte mère) mais pas d'HDMI... (Nvidia Geforce gtx960).
Alors qu'avec Voodoo, que j'utilise quand, vraiment, j'ai besoin de l'HDMI, et bien je l'ai !! Bien sûr ça m'oblige à repatcher avec Audio clover script (pour 10.12) si je veux, ensuite, revenir à une configuration "Apple"...


----------



## spooner (19 Septembre 2016)

merci pour les infos, je vais tout essayer....je croise les doigts, bon pour l'audio par hdmi c'est pas trop grave, du moment qu'un jour je puisse utiliser ma GTX 1080 sous mac os avec sa prise HMDI pour l'audio.


----------



## gradou (20 Septembre 2016)

Pour l'HDMI, il y a également cette élégante solution : 

https://github.com/toleda/audio_CloverHDMI/blob/master/audio_cloverHDMI-120.command.zip

 qui me permet (avec déjà installés : le patch audio_cloverALC-120_v1.0b0 + HDMIAudio dans clover/kexts/other) d'avoir (enfin) l'HDMI avec Apple Inc.


----------



## spooner (20 Septembre 2016)

ahhh et comment ?


----------



## gradou (20 Septembre 2016)

1) Faire ça :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/lmezmq6z7fqcl52/[Guide]-Add_HDEF-kext.pdf?dl=0
et ça :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3r25dz7ory3r26s/Audio clover.zip?dl=0
2) Faire ça :
https://www.dropbox.com/s/j5ov808zn58arkf/HDMI audio for AMD or NVIDIA.zip?dl=0 (mettre dans clover->kexts->other)
3) Faire ça :
https://github.com/toleda/audio_CloverHDMI/blob/master/audio_cloverHDMI-120.command.zip


----------



## spooner (20 Septembre 2016)

Merci pour ton aie, je vais essayer je n'ai pas le temps ce soir, mais demain je m'y met. Je suis pressé de voir le résultat


----------



## spooner (21 Septembre 2016)

bon je vais laisser tomber l'audio HDMI pour le moment je m'y pencherai dessus quand j'aurai des webdrivers pour ma GTX1080. Merci pour votre aide, j'ai tout essayé mais rien ne fonctionne grrrr


----------



## Phil999 (22 Septembre 2016)

Tu as tenté de mettre le profil XMP en Profil 1 dans le Bios de ta carte mère à la rubrique Mémoire ? C'est ce qu'on doit faire pour tirer un max de ses RAM, par exemple passé de 1333 à 1600Mhz.


----------



## spooner (23 Septembre 2016)

Phil999 a dit:


> Tu as tenté de mettre le profil XMP en Profil 1 dans le Bios de ta carte mère à la rubrique Mémoire ? C'est ce qu'on doit faire pour tirer un max de ses RAM, par exemple passé de 1333 à 1600Mhz.



Effectivement j'avais réglé ce problème avec xmp profil 1. Du coup j'ai bien les 2400 Mhz

Merci de ton aide.


----------

